

10 Reasons an Artificial Intelligence Wouldn't Turn Evil - pwg
http://io9.com/10-reasons-an-artificial-intelligence-wouldnt-turn-evil-1564569855

======
sharemywin
They could just make it so everyone that has a child gets "fixed". Then within
a few thousand years no more humans. And everyone is allowed to live out their
lives and have kids. well except the last person.

------
transfire
See (or read) Colossus: The Forbin Project. In my opinion it is the definitive
fictional work on the subject. The monologue at the end is the bees-knees.

